# Anyone regret buying a Stowa?



## anaplian

Hi,

I'm considering the purchase of a Stowa Antea. However, I'm a little concerned about buying a watch without seeing it in the flesh (as it were). Has anyone bought a Stowa watch and later regretted it?

Best Regards,

Julian.


----------



## lvt

What do you worry about ?


----------



## anaplian

lvt said:


> What do you worry about ?


Spending a bunch of money, waiting a few months and then, when it arrives, disliking it basically.


----------



## ScreenKiller

got the same but im sure everything will work out. and if you happen to don't like it you can always return it.


----------



## Quartersawn

I regretted selling my Stowa. 

So I bought it again, I went through the 4 month wait twice for basically the same watch.


----------



## lvt

anaplian said:


> Spending a bunch of money, waiting a few months and then, when it arrives, disliking it basically.


I see, waiting time can kill the mood.

Personally I never buy a watch that needs several months of waiting and I don't feel like I would do it some day, but a lot of people say it makes the deal more exciting, I guess that it depends on each individual.


----------



## Tom Traubert

I've purchased two Stowa watches. The first a Flieger Baumuster B. The second an Antea KS.

I await a third. The 'Black Forest'.

Regret? Only in so far as the second and third are/will be gifts.

As such I'll have _make do_ with knowing that two other people have a rather special watch ;-)


----------



## igorRIJEKA

I regret selling mine.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

anaplian said:


> Spending a bunch of money, waiting a few months and then, when it arrives, disliking it basically.


 You don't ! Stowa does not ask for payment, until the watch is ready! You can cancel the order anytime. 
The most I have waited so far was 2 weeks after payment.

You have more to lose by not ordering the watch ; )



Because you might find yourself deciding to get the watch 6 months from now, and now, having to Wait another 6 months!

Plus, given the exclusivity, you can sell a like new AnTea KS real fast with out much loss.

But, Given the price point for what you get,

I HAVE NEVER EVEN COME CLOSE TO REGRETTiNG THE PURCHASE OF EITHER OF MY TWO STOWAS! 
( Antea KS, or STOWA FLIEGER )



My only regret was canceling the order for a Stowa MO original : (
But I was just had to much going on with bills at the time.

Per the Antea KS..
The Antea KS is a different kind of watch. Don't expect a huge chunk of metal to hang around your wrist. Its a classic timepiece that has a style and class all to its own!
So if you have a huge wrist, you may not like its smaller size. Its perfect on my 7" wrist, especially when worn with a sweater or dress shirt.
The Antea is very versatile to as you can easily switch out the strap given the drilled lugs. Looks just as good on any color brown strap. (Don't have a bracelet myself though).
Many of the people I showed my Antea to were very impressed. (Woman wanted it for themselves!). 
The back of the watch is very nicely decorated and I have had no issues with accuracy of the movement either. 
The AR coat on the crystal really lets the beauty of the dial and hands standout.
I was considering a Nomos, but am sooooo glad I went for the Stowa instead.

b.


----------



## Fomenko

I own two Stowas and my only regret is that I wasn't fast enough to buy the Black Forest SE (it sold out very fast and I missed it!!) o|


----------



## persco

I've owned three and still own two. I didn't regret buying them. Even the one I sold (Marine Auto) I still miss from time to time, but it was too similar to my Marine MO to justify keeping it when I wanted something else. Stowa offer incredible value. The build quality and finishing is amazing for what you pay compared to many other much more expensive brands. The other thing is the resale value is very high. So if for some reason you're disappointed or your taste changes during the wait, you could sell it quite quickly.


----------



## hidden830726

I have saw ppl selling their,s because of wrist size, but never seen ppl selling theirs due to quality. 

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## inter71

The only thing I regret with Stowa is that when I broke up with my girlfriend about two years ago she took with herself my Flieger Orginal no logo and never returned till now. Since then I have ordered Marine Automatic and Marine Original and plan to place the order on Flieger Orignal no logo to have it back in my collection.


----------



## StufflerMike

No.
If you dislike it send it back:


"Of course all our customers have the right to return unworn watches within 14 days. 
As soon as we have checked the watch we will refund the money. This happens rarely as normally all our customers are convinced of the quality delivered. In case of return we kindly ask our customer to cover the costs for the reshipment."

No big deal methinks.


----------



## CM HUNTER

The flieger being too small is the only regret I've seen from people regarding Stowa. Just couldn't get past how the watch looked on their wrist when considering its a tool watch and didn't look like much of one compared to others they could have bought. As far as being disappointed in the looks, quality, value, customer service that comes with the purchase of a Stowa... no concern for regret there at all.


----------



## anaplian

Seems to be a resounding "no"


----------



## Bradjhomes

Add another 'no' to the list


----------



## Bobby75

I have an Antea KS which presumably is the watch you are after. I actually took a very long time thinking about getting this watch for a number of reasons (Not least its about £550 for as you say, a watch I have never seen in person so to speak) I looked around at cheaper watches that were similar in style such as the Junghans Max Bill and more expensive watches such as the Nomos.

I discounted the Junghans because yes, it was loyal to the classic design but unfortunately it just didn't do it for me, I just didn't pack a punch. That being said, I do like the chronoscope so I will probably pick that one up in the future.

I discounted the Nomos ironically, because I did see that one in the metal. I saw rave reviews of the Nomos and I had a special like for the Orion but trying it on and a number of other Nomos watches and it just seemed too small and lacking. The only one that impressed me was the Zurich which is already on my shopping list. 

The whole in house Vs ETA didn't mean a lot to me. I have watches with in house movements and I have watches with ETA movements. These are tried and trusted movements and my Antea KS runs at about +7 seconds a day and that's an honest timing of this one not one of those "Well I took the back off, regulated it, tweaked it around a bit and now its +2 seconds a day" That's running just out the box and on the wrist. I don't wear this one too often just when I go out for a meal or something so it doesn't get worn all the time but keeps to that time keeping which is pretty damn good.

The strap in spite of some people being a little critical of it I found to be of pretty good quality and fits in well with the watch itself. The watch I think wears pretty big because its less case and more dial.

Do I regret buying it? No, not so far anyway. I am actually giving strong consideration to getting a Partitio. I appreciate its a fair amount of money to put down on a watch you have never seen and I am sure you are considering alternatives out there. All I can say is have a look around there are others such as the 2 I mentioned and I suppose the Hamilton intra matic but its going to be all down to you.

That's about as honest an opinion as I can give, don't know if it helps.


----------



## Nokie

Given the quality they produce at their price range, I have always been happy with all of my Stowa purchase.


----------



## alfred.newman

No regrets at all.


----------



## Shieze

I was worried initially as well since some watches I really liked in pictures didn't work in person.

I did not have that problem with my 2 Stowa's though and I could not be happier.


----------



## mreyman73

Waiting for my Flieger to arrive sometime in February. I know I will not regret it once I get it on my wrist. What's to regret. It's a beautiful watch. The blued hands alone are worth it.


----------



## mpalmer

I don't think I have even heard of someone being disappointed with a Stowa; everyone seems pleased as Punch. The only time I can recall someone being disappointed, was one guy who was (irrationally in my view) angry because they shipped his croco strap separately so he canceled his order. Sometimes they get flipped to fund grails or more expensive options, but I don't seem to read anyone doing so because they weren't satisfied with the watch.


----------



## Orsoni

Thoroughly satisfied with my Marine Original. :-! Bought sight unseen.

Beautiful in its simplicity.

It's my first hand cranker and, I find the constant interaction is both engaging and satisfying. Despite having more expensive watches, the MO is one of my favorites.

I have an Antea 365 due to arrive in about a week or so.


----------



## LH2

First off, it's tough to be disappointed in any Stowa, as I believe they offer a lot of value for the price.

I've bought four Stowas, and sold two...

In the case of my Antea KS, it looked great in photos, but doesn't fit into my lifestyle. It's just too pretty, and I rarely wore it.

The Special Edition sterile dial fleiger from a couple of years ago with the solid case back was a little small for my preference, and the black hands weren't nearly as nice as the blued hands often used on fliegers. Also, I prefer a satin or bead blasted case finish on a pilot watch, rather than the dressier brushed finish (worth noting that this same finish is_ great_ on the Marine Auto and Ikarus, however).


----------



## PK-GAT

NEVER!! 

I only felt sorry for myself for cancelling the acquisition of my third Stowa, an Antea KS, due to some bills I should cleared of. 

Now I start saving again for the Antea, but this time my eyes are looking toward 390 instead of KS =) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FliegerPL

Yes I regret ... that I can't buy all of them  There is no risk buying Stowa. If you don't like it, you can always sell it without losing a lot of money ... or nothing.


----------



## ScreenKiller

What I really don't like is the price different between Europe and outside Europe.... The VAT

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rmullins

ScreenKiller said:


> What I really don't like is the price different between Europe and outside Europe.... The VAT
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


We do get hit with Customs fees after the fact. I don't know the exact amount (still waiting for my first).


----------



## ScreenKiller

yeh but not 19 %.
its 21% in the netherlands. "face palm"


----------



## anaplian

Thanks for so many responses. Very reassuring. I just need to decide between the Antea KS and the 365. #firstworldproblems


----------



## coelacanth

Have owned 3 (Flieger no-logo "Made in German" SE, Flieger 2801 33 LE, MA silver dial COSC) and only regret is selling them all.

I'd love to get one now (well, at least placing an order) but a part of me is holding out for this tiny tiny chance of Jorg coming out with smaller watches in near future. I guess that's not going to happen anytime soon but hey one can always hope!


----------



## Torrefies

I regret not buying the 390 day date when it was available on the website. Curses!!!!!

I had a period of buyers remorse after buying the flieger 2801, as it didn't fit too well. After swapping out the old style leather strap for one from C&B ... poof! regret gone.


----------



## Quartersawn

Torrefies said:


> I had a period of buyers remorse after buying the flieger 2801, as it didn't fit too well. After swapping out the old style leather strap for one from C&B ... poof! regret gone.


I have the same issue, the old style strap does not fit me well, it is just too long and bulky. I do quite like the Stowa new style rivet strap on the Stowa deployant.


----------



## Zoot Allures

Hi, 

Happy New Year (still time to tell, huh?). 

A good thing is, if you begin saving some money to buy a nice watch you like, Stowa's price tags don't take 12+% each year, forcing you to postpone again and again (ad lib.). You can always ask Omega or Rolex a little custom part... you'll never get Luisa or Regine (Mrs Schauer) listen and trying to meet and comply your needs.

I should be the one who has somehow waited four years to get one ("regular" Flieger No Logo) : ordered once and had to cancel (sh*t happens), had other priorities, then there was a window, money upfront (if only the washing machine keep going), the usual wait between the order and the delivery (in between, the opaque metal back option was no charge). 


Should I save the double or wait a tad more to get that kind of service? I again have some other priorities but someday, I will probably.


----------



## CubicMan

Fomenko said:


> I own two Stowas and my only regret is that I wasn't fast enough to buy the Black Forest SE (it sold out very fast and I missed it!!) o|


Yeah, me too... how come it sold out so fast ...


----------



## CubicMan

anaplian said:


> Thanks for so many responses. Very reassuring. I just need to decide between the Antea KS and the 365. #firstworldproblems


I would be choosing KS Black. I do like the little chrono at 6' in this watch, looks harmonic with other numbers and the overall design.


----------



## Longhairdontcare

No regrets at all! I really love mine. The Stowa brand will forever be in my heart as my first mechanical.


----------



## cheapshades2012

I bought a Flieger.Fine watch. On reflection, I regret not choosing the Antea. Perhaps later.


----------



## EGLRGRWATCH

Never - I have several watches in my rotation- but on those days that I put on a Stowa - I am always impressed by the quality and thoroughly enjoy the day I spent with it. I don't text when I drive but I do look at my Stowas - the steering wheel glance..,


----------



## flappylove

Yes I regret buying my Stowa antea creme. I should have bought the 365 instead of the 390. It is too big for my pathetic wrists. I basically have the best looking watch I have ever seen and I can't wear it.


----------



## hidden830726

Well, till today i cant confirm i want 365 390 or KS.


----------



## Ita

flappylove said:


> Yes I regret buying my Stowa antea creme. I should have bought the 365 instead of the 390. It is too big for my pathetic wrists. I basically have the best looking watch I have ever seen and I can't wear it.


Hmmm....

If you don't mind popping it in the post to Australia, I'd be happy to give it an outing from time to time. I could send you some pics of it on vacation. I would even go halves with you on the postage costs.... :think:

Ita :-d


----------



## El Gato

If you have looked at multiple photos and videos of the watch, you know what you are getting. If you liked it in the pictures, you will like it more in person - I have never gotten a nice watch (such as a Stowa) without being sure I liked the design, and then when you have it in the flesh, it always looks better than the pictures.

Any time you buy something through the mail without seeing it in person, you take a risk that you might not like it when you actually have it in your hands. But if you do your homework and see it on wrists, see it from every angle, know the size, seen it in video...what are the odds, really, that its somehow going to look so different in person that you no longer want it? Unless you were not really "sure" when you ordered it in the first place.

Just make sure you understand the return policy so if you do feel like you don't want to keep it, there are no surprises and you know what your options are.


----------



## flappylove

Ita said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> If you don't mind popping it in the post to Australia, I'd be happy to give it an outing from time to time. I could send you some pics of it on vacation. I would even go halves with you on the postage costs.... :think:
> 
> Ita :-d


Yeah thanks. So not only does my watch not have to go out to work but it also has the promise of a better holiday than me. hmm


----------



## Mestari

CM HUNTER said:


> The flieger being too small is the only regret I've seen from people regarding Stowa. Just couldn't get past how the watch looked on their wrist when considering its a tool watch and didn't look like much of one compared to others they could have bought. As far as being disappointed in the looks, quality, value, customer service that comes with the purchase of a Stowa... no concern for regret there at all.


I had to let my Ikarus go because it was too big. And that's a shame because it was very nice indeed. I must agree with everyone about the Stowa "value for price" being very high. If it only were 38-39mm...


----------



## Mercurian

Did not regret my purchase at all. 

From the many reviews and pics, you know what you getting into but the pictures doesn't really do justice to quality of the watch. You have to see to believe.

In fact, many of my friends and people around me have been asking more about my Stowa than my Rolex Sub C..


----------



## John048

I've got the Marine Original and I'm very happy with it. I regret not getting the limited edition.

It's not completely comfortable buying something without actually seeing it, but in this case
I would.

Give some careful thought to the right size. I believe you'll be happy with it from the start and 
increasingly so as time goes by.

All the best. John


----------



## Tha Baron

Stowa is clearly a slam dunk of no regret, no guilt when it comes to "nice" watches! If anything, buying a stowa will make you regret most *other* watches you have bought. Made the mistake on the Laco B dial, when clearly the better flieger is made by Stowa.


----------



## eliz

Hell no.


----------



## potatohai

I order the KS since last Aug, luckily, Stowa asked me to pay yesterday. Hopefully i will receive my 1st stowa soon....


----------



## ed21x

the only regret that i *kind of* had was the fact that the Antea KS face was much darker and more frosted silver, while I had desired a brighter white. still wish it was brighter and whiter, but the watch is still beautiful and a great value!


----------



## rmullins

I regret not buying it sooner.


----------



## Bobby75

I have one Stowa and I am considering getting another so that should tell you a lot. What I do like about Stowa is I find them very professional in how they deal with customers, if I contact them I get a response within business hours that is polite and answers my questions. They take my order and when its ready I get the e-mail to send payment. I know it sounds pretty basic but I really hate poor customer service and its one thing that would always prevent me buying something regardless of how good it may be. Its not rocket science keep your customers happy and they will keep coming back. Stowa do just that which is why I would buy again.

As for regrets buying my Stowa, none at all in fact there are 2 I have on my list of future purchases (Partitio and the Chronograph)


----------



## Dismayed

No regrets here. I wear my MO every day, and I gave a Flieger to my son. Fantastic watches.


----------



## hahaha3111

I regret buying Stowa late.
That's why I couldn't get the Flieger Originalo|


----------



## mpuzen

I would recommend anyone to get their watches. I was lucky enough to get a Schauer watch and I bought it without seeing in person. The quality is superb. I will buy another Stowa and the customer service is great .


----------



## cabfrank

I regret not being able to afford to buy one.


----------



## anaplian

Thanks everyone - I've just ordered an Antea 365.


----------



## acamp1922

I regret not buying sooner, I suppose


----------



## chickenlittle

No regrets buying the Flieger and Antea KS. Regrets not buying the Marine auto silver dial when it still had the old logo.


----------



## hendry70

My Prodiver is my favorite watch in my entire collection - and that includes my Speedy Pro and Planet Ocean. If I had to sell all my watches and keep only one, I would keep the Prodiver.


----------



## omeglycine

hendry70 said:


> My Prodiver is my favorite watch in my entire collection - and that includes my Speedy Pro and Planet Ocean. If I had to sell all my watches and keep only one, I would keep the Prodiver.


My Zenith Pilot Big Date is my favorite, my PD is my second, and it is a watch that truly punches above it's price. I feel that's said about a lot of watches on wus, but in my experience no watch I've owned offers as much quality for the price as the Prodiver. I've own a GP Seahawk, SMP (2231.50) and a few other nice divers, along with a few micros, Longines, Glycine, etc. The Stowa is the best dive watch I've owned.


----------



## valmak

I'm a big fan of Pilot watches like Sinns but I never really liked the look of the Stowas so it took me a really long time to finally pull the trigger on one. When I got it in person I still didn't like the look of it so I sold it.


----------



## Angeline Ai

i regretted selling away my flieger unitas 6498


----------



## rob9765

I just got my flieger auto the other day and am contemplating returning it. The watch itself is of great quality like you would expect from the rave STOWA reviews. However the 40mm case is just a little too small and subdued for my taste. For reference I have a smallish 7 inch wrist. I am not expecting any issues in returning the watch based on what everybody says about STOWA customer service, so no real regrets in making the purchase in the first place. You can't really go wrong. 

My only regret is paying several hundred dollars more for the top movement. STOWA regulates their movements so well that I think the basic movement would have been just fine, and still looked good. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Im 7 inch wrist and i wear 40mm just fine. Different ppl different preference probably. Think hard.


----------



## flappylove

My concern is that the flieger is too large. its interesting, different perceptions.


----------



## Bobby75

I have my second Stowa on order now (partitio) I was debating between this and a Longines heritage conquest (I will probably end up getting one anyway) 

They are great watches but it all depends on your personal taste, I do tend to prefer German watches so they are perfect for me.


----------



## rmullins

Month with a Flieger and still as much pleasure as the day I got it. Every time I look at my wrist I stare more than a few seconds extra admiring it. Not to mention checking the time more frequently


----------



## anachy

only thing bad about sotwa is that u will want another stowao|


----------



## rob9765

rob9765 said:


> I just got my flieger auto the other day and am contemplating returning it.


I couldn't bring myself to send it back. I looked and looked for a watch that I liked better for the same money, and I couldn't find one. The Flieger will stay until I can find a FO with center seconds to replace it.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

I regret in getting a Stowa as it is causing me much pondering. Many hours spend online researching.

I am hooked and now I have to get another Stowa, even though I practically have no meaningful reason to do so.

This is a problem as my watch preferences are -

1. automatic (not yet comfy with handwinding, even though i have eyes on the KS)
2. No dates 
3. Current logo (not the small new ones)

I am concerned if I wait (especially for advent calendar), then all the watches will have new logo.
But based on my preferences, I do not have much choices also.

See my regret? If I had bought Laco, I wouldn't have this problem. =)


----------



## T-bone

I hesitate to answer this question as I am relatively new here and I feel like I'm swearing in church, but I'll go ahead and dive in anyway: I don't love my Ikarus. I'm not sure that puts me squarely in the category of one with "regret" for the purchase, though there is a lack of that little something special. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but I can say that one turn off is the color of the Superluminova against the rhodium dial. As you know, superluminova isn't really white. On my watch it looks a little bit the color of mucus, for lack of a better descriptive. This is not a good compliment against the gray dial. The lume color is noticeably greener on the minute and hour hands than it is on the second hand and hour markers, which exaggerates the effect.

I found that the case has sharper edges where I expected _slightly _more rounded edges.

I also find the watch to be just on the edge of too small for such a casual watch on my 18.5 cm wrists. I do have large hands, 10 cm across at the knuckles, which I think leads me to towards a slightly larger watch than wrist size dictates. (FWIW, I am not a fan of huge watches.)

All of that said, I liked my shopping experience with Stowa, which is a very important consideration.

In sum: At this point I am not prepared to flip the watch, but I will if I don't warm up to it more in the coming months.

Edit: One week later, I can honestly say that I like this watch more and more. Yes, it isn't what I would consider "perfect," but it is definitely a keeper. So that puts me squarely in the "no regrets" camp.


----------



## hidden830726

I dont like Ikarus design either. Do not know why so many like them


----------



## T-bone

I like that it's a non-trad flieger, but the more I look, the more I think that green-tinge lume is not optimal for this dial and not something that comes across in pictures. Pure white or slightly blueish would be a better compliment to the dial color. Actually, I think an Ikarus with blued hands, navy minute indices, and pure white lume would look pretty sweet. Call it the Boreas. Or silver/blue scheme with yellow lume...or Black Forest orange...

I'm disappointed that I don't like it more than I do now.

Edit: One week later, I can honestly say that I like this watch more and more. Yes, it isn't what I would consider "perfect," but it is definitely a keeper. So that puts me squarely in the "no regrets" camp.


----------



## hidden830726

T-bone said:


> I like that it's a non-trad flieger, but the more I look, the more I think that green-tinge lume is not optimal for this dial and not something that comes across in pictures. Pure white or slightly blueish would be a better compliment to the dial color. Actually, I think an Ikarus with blued hands, navy minute indices, and pure white lume would look pretty sweet. Call it the Boreas. Or silver/blue scheme with yellow lume...or Black Forest orange...
> 
> I'm disappointed that I don't like it more than I do now.


U bought it in the first place, so im sure something must have catch your eyes. Blue hand ... Good


----------



## fastward

My only regret was selling my Marine Auto, so I picked up another to replace it.


----------



## rvbert8

I will probably have many people upset at me for saying this. I purchased in Antea Ks 41, as I have been in love with the simplicity of the panerai style watches. I thought that Antea Bauhaus style would translate well for me given my love of the the simplicity of panerai, but I've never been able to truly enjoy and wear the Antea. At the beginning I enjoyed wearing it, but whatever reason, I started wearing it less and less to the point that it stopped being worn.

It's a great watch by all means, but for whatever reason, it has just never grown on me as I hoped it would. I still enjoy the Bauhaus style in furniture and other formats, but could just not grow to truly love my Stowa.

I have no qualms or complaints about the quality of the watch itself. However, I felt the need to provide a contrasted opinion to the majority of those that have really posted. At some point in the future, they may purchase a Nother one, but I think that it would probably be the pilot style if anything.


For whatever reason, I feel the need to reinforce that I have no complaints about the brand. I would recommend them to others looking for the same style, but it could just not work out for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## senna89wc12

Never regretted of buying a Stowa. Selling it though is a regret.








Luckily the wait for getting a replacement wasn't that long..


----------



## flappylove

rvbert8 said:


> I will probably have many people upset at me for saying this. I purchased in Antea Ks 41, as I have been in love with the simplicity of the panerai style watches. I thought that Antea Bauhaus style would translate well for me given my love of the the simplicity of panerai, but I've never been able to truly enjoy and wear the Antea. At the beginning I enjoyed wearing it, but whatever reason, I started wearing it less and less to the point that it stopped being worn.
> 
> It's a great watch by all means, but for whatever reason, it has just never grown on me as I hoped it would. I still enjoy the Bauhaus style in furniture and other formats, but could just not grow to truly love my Stowa.
> 
> I have no qualms or complaints about the quality of the watch itself. However, I felt the need to provide a contrasted opinion to the majority of those that have really posted. At some point in the future, they may purchase a Nother one, but I think that it would probably be the pilot style if anything.
> 
> For whatever reason, I feel the need to reinforce that I have no complaints about the brand. I would recommend them to others looking for the same style, but it could just not work out for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No wonder, the 41 is just too big for the Antea. The design does not translate well to such an over-sized watch.


----------



## hidden830726

So far no regret. Love it alot.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete

My main regrets with Stowa are:
(1) I bought the Marine Chrono and Marine Original at the same time. I don't really need two watches that look almost the same, even though I love them both. I find myself wearing one or the other and then wishing I'd chosen the other one halfway through the day...I should have bought the 1938 instead for a different look.
(2) I didn't buy the Partitio when it was available on the Advent Calendar, could have saved a few bucks over my ordering it Saturday
(3) I have too many black-dial watches to justify my buying a black 1938 or a black Partitio, both of which are really really nice watches that I may pick up in future.


----------



## Quartersawn

I regretted buying my Baumuster B so much I had to get his brother, too.


----------



## anaplian

As the thread starter and new owner of a Stowa Antea 365 I feel obliged to post again to this thread.

Do I regret buying a Stowa? Emphatically, no.


----------



## Bradjhomes

anaplian said:


> As the thread starter and new owner of a Stowa Antea 365 I feel obliged to post again to this thread.
> 
> Do I regret buying a Stowa? Emphatically, no.


As I guess we all expected!

Got any pics to share?


----------



## anaplian

Bradjhomes said:


> As I guess we all expected!
> 
> Got any pics to share?


When I get an opportunity to dig out my decent camera and the sun emerges in the UK I'll take some photos.

I ordered it on the mesh bracelet and with a spare black crocodile strap. The mesh was, as I feared, a little too bling for me. I took the watch to jeweller to put the strap on the watch and he was fascinated by the watch. Said that he'd never seen anything like and wanted to know where it could be bought from.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

This came this morning and after opening the box the only regret was not ordering the watch sooner. Fit and finish is outstanding, could not be any happier with my purchase!!


----------



## nbk

Got my new Antea KS about a month ago. It keeps inconsistent time. Some days, it's 10 seconds faster. Other days, it's about 45-60 seconds. Sent it back about 2 week ago. I believe Stowa received the watch for about a week, but I have not heard from them since they received the watch back for repair.

Now I have little confidence in the watch movement. Other than that, I really love the watch. I hope it can be fixed soon. So not sure if I regret buying it as I have mixed feeling about it right now.


----------



## StufflerMike

Imho no repair necessary, just regulation. Sure you will hear back from Stowa soon.


----------



## nbk

Hi mike,
Pardon me for asking this question as I'm not familiar with watch movement.

Isn't regulation only for making the watch goes faster or slower?

How does regulation compensates for inconsistency in the movement speed?

Antea is my first manual watch. I have 4 automatics without such problem.


----------



## StufflerMike

The overall performance or the average deviation for an ETA/Peseux 7001 is about 0 to 30sec/24hrs. It somehow depends on the factory setting and your wearing habits. That's why "good" watches are adjusted to five or six positions ( do a search for " adjusted to 5 positions" if you need more info on that). Five position adjustment means that the watch was "adjusted" so it will and should run at the same rate in all five positions. "The same rate" ( tolerances are allowed, about 5 to 10 sec). The trick is to get some fast and some slow so that on the normal course of a days wear the rate differences average close to +\-3 to 5. The Peseux 7001 can be regulated very well. +10 sec/day would be a rate I would accept.


----------



## CM HUNTER

After convincing myself that the build quality of the Stowa B-dial would make up for the 40mm size, I made the decision to buy. Didn't take long after receiving the watch to realize that I was wrong. The quality is definitely there for sure, however just as much quality is easily found in the 42mm flieger from a different brand that I now own. No longer have the Stowa. Hope someday Jorge will consider a larger case for the historical fliegers and not just reserve that for the Testaf.


----------



## T-bone

Time to set the record straight: Earlier in this thread I was moaning about not loving my new Ikarus. Well, I have had it now for about six weeks and I can honestly say that am in love with it now. Really in love. I find myself just staring at it sometimes and watching the light play here and there across the case, the dial, the crystal. I do regret not going with the the blued hands and, to a lesser extent, the onion crown like I originally intended, but that just gives me some modification to look forward to when I send it in a few years from now to get serviced. I am also extremely pleased with the brown old-fashioned strap. It is developing a very nice, rich-looking patina as it ages.

I want a fancy watch too, so of course the Antea is on my to-want list.


----------



## anaplian

Bradjhomes said:


> As I guess we all expected!
> 
> Got any pics to share?


Here you go...


----------



## grayt

Sometimes I regret switching my decision from the antea 390 to the 365 (7" wrist)... Sometimes. 

Sent from my Motorola StarTac using Tapatalk


----------

